# Stabilizer end links replaced under warranty



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Okay.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Yeah happened on mine as well. Heard it pretty early on and took it in. GM engineers determined it was the links and I'm sure there is a TSB on it at this point. This was almost 2 years ago now.


----------

